# Hello from SC



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome. Have fun this year.


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome to bee keeping from Hopkins, S.C.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Take it slow, learn how to keep them alive. The busy part will happen soon enough.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## whodew (Jul 21, 2015)

Welcome to beekeeping, remember to meet Dale at Dixie bee supply in lancaster sc.


----------



## BeerKeeper (Mar 21, 2016)

HA. Believe me, Dale knows me by now


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------

